# The social dilemma, documentary



## Jetster (Sep 12, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone watched The social dilemma on Net flicks.  Thoughts?

Personally I think social media sites are just tools, and like any tool can be used for bad or good. it's interesting though


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 12, 2020)

I did not watched anything, I will never become Net flicks viewer.

But, social media,  Facebook, Twitter, YouTube and even Google search, they are tools alright with a slot to accept coins.
Until the coin to be inserted they are all anti-social.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi,
Netflix never especially not after they released the Cuties movie this is disgraceful unless you might be a pedophile.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 12, 2020)

i haven't seen it, but i agree it's only tool where you can do for good or bad
just like pencil, you can use it for writing something or stabbing someone's neck

but today i feel like may people let it takes most of their time, their relationship etc etc


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Sep 12, 2020)

I have not seen it yet,
is it anything like the move "The Circle " with Emma Watson? I liked that movie was really good.

I'm getting tired of Facebook being crammed into everything with the "sign in with facebook"
The worst part about it is, it's seem to always be the first option on other websites.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 12, 2020)

You really should watch it


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 12, 2020)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> I'm getting tired of Facebook being crammed into everything with the "sign in with facebook"
> The worst part about it is, it's seem to always be the first option on other websites.



This is just the first side of the problem, the second is to see your face and ID in all websites that they expect  of you to log in.
In this case google about *privazer* , tho donor version this is a great automated line of defense, I got it for 10 Euro.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 12, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Netflix never especially not after they released the Cuties movie this is disgraceful unless you might be a pedophile.



The film is a critique of children's dance pageants (from reading about it after reading this thread). An 11yr old girl from a conservative muslim family enrols in a dance group. Cue the culture clash and use of imagery to point out the sexualisation of kids in modern western culture. I wouldn't watch it myself but if it's paedo material, so are all childrens beauty and dance pageants.


----------



## kiriakost (Sep 12, 2020)

Jetster said:


> You really should watch it



The trailer It does not look frightening to me, for a very simple reason.
Greece has a very specific educational and cultural systems, among human values system.
We are programmed to appreciate specific  values and disregarding foreign influences.
We are just 10 millions within our borders and 30 millions worldwide.

More in risk this is the American society, they are 300 millions and share more or less identical patterns of influence.
I will not get in depth about Greeks or Americans or anyone else for our safety,  this thread will be also scanned by AI bots, and the lesser that they know of our motives this is the best for us.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 12, 2020)

Watch it. As far as talking about Netflicks (which is off topic) I will use it as an example. What if  a company, that want to compete with Netflicks, knows you have a daughter, then provokes a predicted response from you. You never even looked into the show, you just assumed it was sexulizing children and boycotted Netflicks? This is what the documentary is about


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 12, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> The film is a critique of children's dance pageants (from reading about it after reading this thread).


As far as i am aware its a French language film so aside from.....................of no interest to me


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 12, 2020)

Cuties has loads off detractors parroting what the far right pundits wants them to say.   Another one of those "what's being ranted about on social media that never happened" type topics.  It's an expose sexualization of tweens and the people who promote it.  If ya consider Harvey Weinstein, Roman Polanski heroes, you should be against this movie.  Cuties is to the pageant industry what "All the presidents men" was to political corruption.

As for social media ... it's great for flat earthers, bigfoot supporters, pizzagate believers ....


Things that never happened  ....Week of September 4 ...


The new vaccine for COVID-19 will be the first of its kind ever. It will be an “MRna vaccine” which will literally alter your DNA. It will wrap itself into your system. You will essentially become a genetically modified human being.  - Experts say mRNA vaccines do not alter your DNA. As researchers work to test vaccines to stop the spread of COVID-19, social media posts are sharing misinformation to sow doubt even before they become available to the public. The posts on Facebook, Twitter and Instagram suggest that a new coronavirus mRNA vaccine will genetically modify humans

.... “How is finding 39 missing children in a double wide trailer in Georgia NOT the biggest news story in America?” reads a post that has been widely shared and copied on Facebook. - While social media posts suggest the story about the children found in the trailer is not getting enough attention, that is because the claim about the trailer is false.   “The children were found in a variety places — houses, hotel rooms,” ..... Other children were located in apartments and “even on the streets,” according to Darby Kirby, chief inspector with the U.S. Marshals Service Missing Child Unit. ... Some of the children had been missing for a few days while others had been missing for a couple of years. “Fifteen of the children were identified as victims of trafficking. The other children were victims of parental kidnappings, children who absconded from the Division of Family and Children Services and Department of Juvenile Justice custody,

.... PEDOPHILIA is now LEGAL in CALIFORNIA,” read a Facebook post viewed more than 8 million times.  - Under current law, judges already can make that decision of where the particapant gets registered as a sex offender.  in cases of voluntary, but illegal, vaginal sex with a minor age 14 to 17 and an adult within 10 years of the minor’s age.... for example if an 18 year old and his 17 year old GF go to a motel on prom night.   Under the bill, if they had oral sex instead, the judge can also make that decision.   The bill would not apply to any minor under the age of 14, nor would it apply to any age gap larger than 10 years. It also would not apply if either party claims the sex was involuntary.

... Washington, D.C., Mayor Muriel Bowser proposed using her power to remove the Washington Monument and Lincoln Memorial in the wake of George Floyd’s death. - This one is just dumb.   the monuments are on federal land outside the mayor’s jurisdiction.   The false posts online received hundreds of thousands of shares on Facebook, Twitter and Instagram. The posts suggested that the mayor was attempting to erase or rewrite history for the city.   The task force was formed by Bowser over the summer in response to nationwide protests over police brutality. The task force recommended renaming, relocating and adding context to monuments, schools, parks and buildings. “Mayor Bowser has asked the DC FACES Working Group to clarify and refine their recommendations to focus on local DC, so no one attempts to confuse the Working Group’s *focus on contextualizing not removing important monuments* and memorials in DC,”

Things that never happened  ....Week of August 28 ...


.... Photos show four police officers who were injured by Black Lives Matter rioters over the weekend in Portland, Seattle and nearby cities.  On Aug. 25, a grid of the four photos, featuring bloodied and bandaged police officers, was circulating widely on Facebook with more than 1,200 shares and 56,000 views. “50 police officers were injured by Dems and BLM rioters over the weekend in Portland Seattle and other nearby cities,” the caption read. “Pray for their safety.” However, research into the origin of the photos reveals they were all taken in Australia — and not over the weekend.  - he officers in the photos weren’t injured at U.S. protests — in fact, they were on the other side of the world. The four photos in a post being shared on social media show police officers who sustained injuries in various parts of Australia in 2006, 2009, 2012 and 2019.

.... If a voter mails a ballot on Sunday and then shows up to a polling station to vote in person on Tuesday, election workers will not know whether the person has already voted.   - Anyone who tries to vote twice with the intent of both ballots counting could be prosecuted for voter fraud, and there are checks in place to prevent a person from voting twice. When a voter shows up to vote in person, the poll book will typically indicate if the voter has been issued a vote-by-mail ballot — and may even show the poll worker if that ballot has already been processed. States vary on what happens next. In some states, a poll worker may be able to void the mailed ballot if the voter prefers to vote in person. In other states, the voter will be given a provisional ballot and election officials will later determine if the provisional ballot should be counted or not. Vote-by-mail ballots are verified before they are counted, and one check is whether the voter already voted.

.... Photos show after a recent motorcycle rally in Sturgis, South Dakota, the street was clean, while after protests in Seattle, the sidewalk was covered in mounds of trash.   - The photo that social media users claim shows Seattle was, in fact, taken clear across the country. It shows trash left on a street after a fire in the Greenpoint neighborhood of Brooklyn, New York — not in the Seattle

... Video shows oil rigs being evacuated during Hurricane Laura. “Oil rigs evacuated ahead of soon to be Category 5 #HurricaneLaura. Potential environmental nightmare looming. Hope for the best,” the user tweeted. - The false post had over 1,700 retweets on Twitter. In fact, the video shows waves hitting a swaying Borgholm Dolphin installation in the North Sea, about 145 miles east of Aberdeen, Scotland.   Also, the video the Twitter user posted was stretched and mirrored, which exaggerated the impact of the waves.

... Kathy Hoffman, the state superintendent of Arizona public schools, “hates the Bible so much” that she swore her oath on a Dr. Seuss book. She is pushing child sex education that would teach kindergartners about masturbation and sex positions, and she wants to “put makeup on boys.”  - Posts with false information about Hoffman have amassed millions of views on Facebook, Twitter and Instagram. They’ve also resulted in threatening messages sent to the superintendent’s office, according to Taylor. Several posts circulated the false claim that the schools chief “hates the Bible so much” she used a Dr. Seuss book for her swearing-in ceremony.    The book was actually  "Too Many Moose” by Lisa Bakos, a book she once used in her classroom to help students with speech impediments. There’s no evidence Hoffman’s feelings about the Bible played into the decision. According to the U.S. Constitution, “no religious test shall ever be required” for elected office in the United States. Therefore, putting a hand on the Bible during an oath of office is traditional, but not mandatory. Facebook posts also suggested Hoffman “is pushing sex education on kindergartners that includes teaching them masturbation and sexual positions.” That is false. In 2019, Hoffman asked the state board of education to consider a proposal to change the language in some of its sex education rules, according to AP reporting. The proposal included cutting language requiring boys and girls to be taught separately, adding a requirement for sex education to be medically accurate, and removing language that prohibits the “teaching of abnormal, deviate, or unusual sexual acts and practices.” It didn’t change an existing requirement that sex education be age-appropriate.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 12, 2020)

If you're goin to quote someone you should probably give them credit


----------



## Deleted member 191766 (Sep 12, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> Greece has a very specific educational and cultural systems, among human values system.
> We are programmed to appreciate specific  values and disregarding foreign influences.



I seriously hope you are not programmed but rather are left with the ability to think for yourself.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2020)

This whole conversation is wandering way off topic of the OP. Fair warning to move back to the topic at hand before deletions and possible points.


----------



## Deleted member 191766 (Sep 12, 2020)

Not to argue or cause trouble, but isn't the whole point of the OP that we are being programmed without knowing it?

Not here to argue or cause aggravation.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 12, 2020)

free thinking we all have its just some dont care to use it. i havnt seen the doc but im gonna look out for it.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 12, 2020)

Anwar.Shiekh said:


> Not to argue or cause trouble, but isn't the whole point of the OP that we are being programmed without knowing it?
> 
> Not here to argue or cause aggravation.



The point was your thoughts on the Documentary, not in general


----------



## Deleted member 191766 (Sep 12, 2020)

Got it; I run silent.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 12, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> The film is a critique of children's dance pageants (from reading about it after reading this thread). An 11yr old girl from a conservative muslim family enrols in a dance group. Cue the culture clash and use of imagery to point out the sexualisation of kids in modern western culture. I wouldn't watch it myself but if it's paedo material, so are all childrens beauty and dance pageants.


Hi,
Hardly an appropriate so called dance pageant for 11 y.o's
Think lady gaga did the choreography or was it a left over of Weinstein lol what ever story it's lost on the trailer pure money motivation.


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> if it's paedo material, so are all childrens beauty and dance pageants.


Yep.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 12, 2020)

erocker said:


> Yep.


The film was made to promote such conversation, I read that's the point.


----------



## claes (Sep 13, 2020)

“Twerking” is a popular dance trend in American mainstream culture. Through the years, it has gone from an underground hip hop trend to mainstream pop, rock, country, and even jazz. People of all colors, ages and genders perform the dance move, including children.

If you see someone twerk and think that makes them a sex object, that’s on you. The controversy here is as moronic as hysteria over children wearing bathing suits.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 13, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Hardly an appropriate so called dance pageant for 11 y.o's
> Think lady gaga did the choreography or was it a left over of Weinstein lol what ever story it's lost on the trailer pure money motivation.



Yep, and you seemed to have missed the fact it was satire.


----------



## robot zombie (Sep 13, 2020)

I have a feeling it's probably preaching to the choir for me... I have been noticing the way social media generally works and how it affects people for a long time. Before it fully came to be what it is today. I've always been trying to get people to care about it, but it's really only the past few years that it feels like we're all getting on the same page.

I hope that things like this bring more people to consider how they engage with all of these new tools we have and better recognize when they are hurting themselves. It's as though a whole new side of human psychology has taken up a dominant role in society. Some people like to shrug it off, saying "It's just the internet." But it really is a huge shift. Anybody who thinks they are exempt from the impact are kidding themselves. It's changing us. It's changing the world. And it's doing it by tapping into a whole bunch of things that people don't know about themselves... en masse. We are essentially at the whims of the biggest, most diverse social experiment ever conducted. This isn't the same as when the telephone came around. It's nothing like television, video games, or any of the other forms of media scapegoated into other issues. The power of it is nearly unfathomable. On an individual level, it is drastically altering how we see ourselves and experience life. On a sociological level it has morphed our politics to an absurd degree and changed the way ideas move within cultures, in ways that translate to real life events every day. The power it has to shape how we think and operate is ignored only at our own peril. So many people have it in their heads that things online aren't real - that it's simply another form of media, not realizing it has been a huge part of our collective reality for years now. It kind of baffles me that people don't see it. You truly cannot avoid its influence. It's basically an augmentation to reality. Which is why it's extremely important to question how we integrate it and who gets to use it to what end. Stop and consider the reality we are building with this highly advanced tool we've cooked up. It's kinda screwing us all up right now. But it has incredible potential.

It is a little poetically awkward to see something like this on Netflix though... considering they are technically included in some of the criticisms I'd expect to see in a documentary like that. But at the same time that might be exactly what makes Netflix/youtube trailers the perfect entry point.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm glad vids like that were made, I often wonder about the longer term effects of SN via SM.
Takes me back to the warnings given by Rand Waltzman in his vid - "Disinformation, its the thought that counts"


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 13, 2020)

Jetster said:


> You really should watch it


back to Captain America : Winter Soldier, where they can use technology to track, to make a profile every person and based that you can know what is their tendency, their relation and you can mark any person that in the future could be the enemy and then we can eliminate it before it happened, and too bad many not give a damn about the risk of data mining and framing since just few shows up, it's like ice mountain where mostly run next to you but you just realize it's there


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 10, 2020)

kiriakost said:


> I did not watched anything, I will never become Net flicks viewer.
> 
> But, social media,  Facebook, Twitter, YouTube and even Google search, they are tools alright with a slot to accept coins.
> Until the coin to be inserted they are all anti-social.



It's more like you are the coin.


----------

